# Caribbean Vacations Forums > The Rest of the French West Indies >  >  Les Saintes

## Cliff

Here is a link to photos I took during two stops at this beautiful spot in March 2018 on the Windstar Pride.
https://cliff.smugmug.com/Travel/Caribbean/Guadeloupe

----------


## amyb

I think it great to see the world through photos if you can't get there in person. Thanks Cliff for sharing your travels.

----------


## NancySC

Wonderful pics Cliff !  so colorful as is the island.  Glad to know Martine Cotten still has gallery there, bought 2 prints so many years ago, probably our 1st or 2nd Windstar &1st time to Les Saintes.  Did you spot anyone wearing the Santoise hat ? Thanks for sharing !

----------

